# Best Sharpening Device (Possible Cookware Category?)



## bcfishman (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello,

I have a 24 piece Calphalon Contemporary cutlery set and am wondering what the best device to use for sharpening is. I have the steel sharpening rod that came with the set but am afraid I will do more damage than good.



I have had the set for 2.5 years now and picked up two knives at Ross today that matched the set and cut my hand on one taking it out of the package. I quickly remembered how sharp they were supposed to be. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I am looking for an easy to use sharpener that works well and doesn't cost an arm and a leg like gas does.

Thank you.

Also, I thought a category of "Around the Kitchen" or "Cookware" may be in order.

By the way. Yes I know there is not 24 pieces there. Some are dirty.


----------



## charles353 (Aug 6, 2008)

The rod that comes with those sets are not really for sharpening the knifes. It is used to help keep it sharp. When you use a knife the end bends a little. It is at the part where you do not see it but it happens. The steel makes it straight again. If you are good, you can't beat a wet stone, but it takes practice.


----------



## coyote (Aug 6, 2008)

here is a link to some great sharpeners..
http://www.sharpeningsupplies.com/Sh...FQNHFQod2GaOqg

but if you have a hard time with a steel..you will have a worse time with every thing else I would imagine.(no offense).
I would contact calphalon here is their link
http://www.calphalon.com/calphalon/c...Id=CLCat100541
and send the set back to them most knife companys sharpen for free you pay postage one way.

good idea about around the kitchen.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 6, 2008)

The hone that comes with your set is to keep the blade as sharp as possible in between sharpening. 

I have a 3 stage chef choice machine. It works great. It will cost a bit but I have used mine to sharpen our family members knives as well. 

If you use your hone you should only have to get them done every year or 2 depending on how much you use your knives. Also look around your town for a local shop that does that. It might be cost effective to do it that way. I wil say that you cant beat having our own sharpener in the cabinet.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 6, 2008)

BCfishman
I don't think they should let you play with sharp objects after the Bic lighter and large can of  WD-40!!!


----------



## ronp (Aug 6, 2008)

I have a Chef's Choice 315 diamond works great. Got it from QVC.com a few years ago. It works great. I have a Chicago Cutlerly set that is 30 years old, keeps them in great condition. I don't trust my
guesswork with the steel and the angles.


----------



## pitbull (Aug 6, 2008)

This kit works great and you get an even edge on both sides of the blade.
Best thing I have found.

http://www.sharpeningsupplies.com/De...KZjc13tRmDLcym


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 6, 2008)

Here's a link to a comparison of sharpeners and articles about it:

http://www.consumersearch.com/www/ki...fe-sharpeners/

The sharpener puts an edge on the knife, the steel sets up that edge; you need both to keep them sharp.  A few swipes on the steel and you'll notice a big improvement of your present knives, even without sharpening.


----------



## ronf (Aug 6, 2008)

You may want to look at the Lansky brand sharpening kits. I have used them for many years and am satisfied with it. They can be purchased at most sporting goods stores.

http://www.lanskysharpeners.com/


----------



## jatheotonio (Aug 6, 2008)

If you are not good at sharpening knives, then you really need a Chef's Choice diamond sharpener - 3 stage.

Also check at your local hunting store - they may know of someone who is licensed to sharpen knives locally.

also butchers at your local meat market may do it for you at a cost.  At one time butchers were a good source for getting a knife sharpened.


----------



## monty (Aug 6, 2008)

I am going to side with RonF on the Lansky system.

Like Ron I have used the system for many years and it all but idiot proofs the process.

One little but invaluable tool I added to my assortment of hunting knives is a pocket steel. They are available through most catalog businesses which deal in knives. It is a great tool to have in the woods when dressing game.

Cheers!


----------



## richtee (Aug 6, 2008)

I have a Lansky as well. I only use it rarely, as I have a diamond lapper and a good steel. But when the edge REALLY needs a rebuild- nicked, or just wore out... the Lansky works like a charm.


----------



## ron50 (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm not great around sharp objects either, lol. I have a Chef's choice which does a great job but I have heard the old tried and true stone gives a better edge.


----------



## vlap (Aug 6, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Spyderco-204MF.../dp/B000Q9C4AE

By far the best sharpening system I have found. I personally do not like the electronic sharpeners due to the steel they take off. This system is easy to use and all you have to do is hold the blade straight up and down. In a small amount of time I can get a blade sharp enough to shave with. When I worked in the industry I had chefs bring me their knives and ask me to sharpen them. I used a pro once and he was using a powered sanding wheel. I still have knives from him that literally suck now. He ruined a favorite knife of mine. I won't use a pro again. I will deal with my own knives with this system.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 6, 2008)

I too use the Lansky system for my folding knives, but I fall back to the old oil bath tri stone that I used when I was cutting meat for all my good kitchen knives.  I give everything a good sharpening once a year with the tri-stonce and then use the hone the reset the edge.  When I was cutting meat, I would sharpen both sets of knives every week.


----------



## mulepackin (Aug 6, 2008)

Add me to the Lansky type system group! Mine is actually a Gatco brand, but is nearly identical. Has slightly wider stones, my set also has a triangular stone for serrated blades. I use the Gatco about twice a year, then hone the edge with a steel or diamond hone before, during and after use. Still, it is a satisfying feeling when one finally conquers a whetstone, and can produce a razor edge with one.


----------



## smokin nutz (Aug 6, 2008)

Like Dutch, I used to cut meats,worked at Tama Meat packing for years.
I still have my original knife & Steel.
I wont give up the Steel,I have 3 kinds,but swear by the smooth steel!
I also use a Wulff Oil Dip dual sharpening stone,but only need it in rare occasions,mainly to sharpen correctly knives someone else has screwed up.
after that........I use a Steel,everytime i go to use a knife..with practice,the wrist and angle & speed come.!


----------

